# bathroom maekover estimate



## short79572 (Mar 19, 2007)

was up every one i am a newbee on the fourms just want to say hi to every one i am just starting out to do contracting on the side i am curentley going to put a bid on for a bathroom remodel. the bath tub is set and green bord it up the coustomer wants to tile the floor, vanity put in with sink, toilet bowl put in place, tile the shower walls and some trim around the room nothing to fancy the bath room is 63sqft the coustomer is going to supply all the materials what does every one think i should charge as far as labor only HELP PLEASE thank you


----------



## Edsollen (Oct 30, 2006)

short79572
I will try to help you as best I can;
1. Determine the time you think the job will take, this includes, 
planning, running for things the HO forgot, returning things the HO 
bought incorrectly, waiting for the HO to get back with things .....
2. Calculate the cost of your liability insurance, you do have 
insurance don't you? 
3. Wear and tear on your vehicle/equipment.
4. Determine the cost of returning for at least a year to warrenty the 
project, ie tile grout, toilet running .......
5. Add the cost of permits and inspections.
6. Determine the value of your time as it relates to what you are 
giving up, ie family time, lost opportunity (other monymaking 
endeavors)....
After you put a number to each of these catagories add to that total your profit % and that is the price of the job. 
Do not approach this project as "just something to do on the side" or you will be doing an injustice to yourself and the customer.
Good luck and welcome.
Joel


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We bid all our jobs based on volume and working days per year. Simple forumula and it works every single time.

63sq ft cubed = 250047/days in this month (31)= $8066.03 is what you should charge.


----------



## daleshad (Mar 19, 2007)

As an aside - Have you tried reading Markup and Profit?

Just a comment - There are not 31 working days in a month unless you don't take any days off. I like to use 18 or 21 a month.

Have you worked on an overhead/yearly budget yet?

You cannot use square foot numbers. You have to know what the cost of the materials are. Square foot number RARELY work.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

short79572 said:


> was up every one i am a newbee on the fourms just want to say hi to every one i am just starting out to do contracting on the side i am curentley going to put a bid on for a bathroom remodel. the bath tub is set and green bord it up the coustomer wants to tile the floor, vanity put in with sink, toilet bowl put in place, tile the shower walls and some trim around the room nothing to fancy the bath room is 63sqft the coustomer is going to supply all the materials what does every one think i should charge as far as labor only HELP PLEASE thank you


First off...How about some punctuation?

Secondly, you have some set of balls to come here asking the very people who you will be undercutting how much you should charge. We don't do this "on the side", it's how we feed our families. Why don't you steal our wallets while you're at it?!"

Third, "greenbord" (sic) is definitely the way to go. Make sure you put extra under the tiled areas in the shower since it's so good.

Fourth, you disgust me. You are a bush league wannabe who has no business bidding the job.

[/rant off]


----------



## short79572 (Mar 19, 2007)

well excuse me for asking some one has to start out some where there is always some one right behind you trying to take the job from you just looking for some insite did not mean to affend any one sorry


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> We bid all our jobs based on volume and working days per year. Simple forumula and it works every single time.
> 
> 63sq ft cubed = 250047/days in this month (31)= $8066.03 is what you should charge.


Wow michael i thought your bid would be a lot more then that.:laughing: When i read that the first thing i thought was mike finley would charge 12,000 for that.:thumbup:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> We bid all our jobs based on volume and working days per year. Simple forumula and it works every single time.
> 
> 63sq ft cubed = 250047/days in this month (31)= $8066.03 is what you should charge.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## lowesblows (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:>"First off...How about some punctuation?

Secondly, you have some set of balls to come here asking the very people who you will be undercutting how much you should charge. We don't do this "on the side", it's how we feed our families. Why don't you steal our wallets while you're at it?!"

Third, "greenbord" (sic) is definitely the way to go. Make sure you put extra under the tiled areas in the shower since it's so good.

Fourth, you disgust me. You are a bush league wannabe who has no business bidding the job."<

First, Mr. Poster Boy for Home Depot,(I'll bet you try to keep your brand new Carhart's extra clean on the job) are you the site editor? I think everyone understood what was typed.

Second, Aren't YOU also in competition with the very people on this forum?

Third, The guy was just asking for a little info. I thought that's what this forum was for. 
Didn't you start out at the bottom? Or was your business handed to you by someone? You obviously think that no one except you and anyone in the "Big League" is allowed to make living in construction.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

747 said:


> Wow michael i thought your bid would be a lot more then that.:laughing: When i read that the first thing i thought was mike finley would charge 12,000 for that.:thumbup:


In February with only 28 days it would be $8930. Unless it is a leap year.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

feb price hike to pay for finley's christmass shopping....


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

short79572 said:


> was up every one i am a newbee on the fourms just want to say hi to every one i am just starting out to do contracting on the side i am curentley going to put a bid on for a bathroom remodel. the bath tub is set and green bord it up the coustomer wants to tile the floor, vanity put in with sink, toilet bowl put in place, tile the shower walls and some trim around the room nothing to fancy the bath room is 63sqft the coustomer is going to supply all the materials what does every one think i should charge as far as labor only HELP PLEASE thank you


Are you doing the work yourself or subbing it out ?


----------



## vconstruction (Apr 1, 2007)

_I think what Mr. Greg Di wanted to say was this:


It doesn't matter how much someone else charges_ or what the "going rate" is. *YOU* have to charge how much *YOU NEED* to make a living which depends on how long it takes *YOU* to do the job and many other job variables.

:thumbup:


----------



## BurellBuilt (Aug 11, 2007)

Hours Invested into job x your hourly rate + Overhead x 10-30%.

Most importantly, know what you are getting yourself into. This is someones home. Is this the only bathroom in the home or are there additional working bathrooms in the house.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*You guys are awful...*
*I'd charge at least $2-$300 for the job.*


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

You never said how they'd be paying you.... 

Popsicles?
Grammar Lessons?
Cookie Dough?

How much depends on how they're paying you.....


Here's a tip---your "customer" isn't going to pay you anywhere near what any of us would charge (i.e.--a professional)...

That's why:

a. he's providing the materials (thinks a contractor will rip him off...)
b. he's asking you to do the work (you're inexperienced--cheap)

Ask yourself this question: is doing this job "on the side" worth the risk of screwing something up and being sued, or at the least not getting paid?


(But if he's paying you in cookie dough--I'd still take the job)


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys,

let's not be too assuming here. We know what happens when we *ass* *u me*.

It's entirely possible that Mr Short knows how to do the work, but just doesn't know how to price it out. I've run into a few people like that - usually they aren't perfectionists the best at their trade, but get the job done.

Also, we *all* lack in some category (even Greg, although he probably doesn't agree :no. Mr Short does come across as uneducated due to his poor grammar and punctuation, but that doesn't mean that he can't do the job.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Flacan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> let's not be too assuming here. We know what happens when we *ass* *u me*.
> 
> ...


 
Correct.....................but.

"Mr Short" has a raised a few red flags.

His trade states that he is a "plumber" though he talking about setting tile, installing a vanity cabinet, nailing up some pretty trim. "If" he is a licensed plumber he is doing work beyond his license. My guess is he is an apprentice or journeyman for a remodeling company trying to get work as an unlicensed contractor on the side.

I am not getting on you Flacan but I think as contractors we should not be giving any sound advice to unqaulified unlicensed individuals seeking help.


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

I here you, Davis. And I agree - If indeed Mr Short doesn't know what he's doing, then he's attempting something he shouldn't be doing. 

My words about assuming were directed at those who came out so viciously at the man. Ex: "you disgust me", and all the fun and games stuff. 

It would've been more professional to ask Mr Short a few extra questions to validate his competency or lack of it, and then inform him, if warranted, that he shouldn't be attempting what he's trying to do.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh well,,,,

Another uncalled for, uninformed and completely uneducated post by Greg Di.

.......but he's consistant.....

(and you guys all thought this forum was designed for us to help each other. Boy were we all wrong.)


----------

